# Motor question from a motor using newbie



## Mobile Mayhem (Jul 4, 2007)

Up to this point, the only props I have built are static, due to my lack of knowlegde of motors. This year, for my pirate display, I want to add a pirate skeleton that slowly pops out of one of my old wine barrels. What is the best kind of motor to use for this?


----------



## mymania (Jun 12, 2007)

I like wiper motors for almost all my props. Maybe that's because I finally know how to use one, and don't want to learn another motor. LOL


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

wiper motor...no doubt. Fairly inexpensive, reliable, strong. That's the way to go.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

I third the motion.. Wiper Motors..


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

...or deer motor, depending on how strong you need it. I have to admit I have a love affair with those deer motors because they are an entire unit, with plug and adapter and extension for another plug, all in one!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

ya what they all said- plus a bbq motor


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

Yeah, the rotisserie motors are nice, too!


----------



## Mobile Mayhem (Jul 4, 2007)

Sickie Ickie said:


> ...or deer motor, depending on how strong you need it. I have to admit I have a love affair with those deer motors because they are an entire unit, with plug and adapter and extension for another plug, all in one!


Hey, what is a deer motor? Is that from one of those Christmas deers? Cuz I just took apart one of those moving Halloween trees and plan on using that motor for something...just have not decided what yet!


----------



## mymania (Jun 12, 2007)

You can buy them here too
http://www.cwebdirect.com/pivetarm.html

I've used similar motors (came in some Big Lots animated yard decor) for a lot of different props. The ones from big lots I don't think are as strong as the ones on the deer. We aren't able to put too much strain on them.

Leering Prop (version 1.0)
http://www.my-mania.com/halloween/leer.html

Moving ship's wheel
http://www.my-mania.com/halloween/ghostcaptain.html

Stirring Cauldron
http://www.my-mania.com/halloween/witch.html

Moving arms on my skeleton guitarists
http://www.my-mania.com/halloween/images/mummband.jpg

Organist
http://www.my-mania.com/halloween/organist.html

Dragon (mouth opens and wings flap)
http://www.my-mania.com/halloween/dragon.html


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Mobile Mayhem said:


> Hey, what is a deer motor? Is that from one of those Christmas deers? Cuz I just took apart one of those moving Halloween trees and plan on using that motor for something...just have not decided what yet!


bingo! To me, the faster I can get to the fun stuff, as long as it's cheap, is more fun for me!


----------

